
The Great Network Forgery (Root Causes of DDoS) - rdl
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/29/the-great-network-forgery/
======
rdl
The irony is: by the time we finally are able to address egress filtering (I'd
say 5-10y), attacks will have moved almost entirely to Layer 7 (like the Great
Cannon attack on GitHub last year using gfw).

